# Lowrance Announces New Elite-7 HDI



## Chase Simmemon (Nov 27, 2012)

Today, Lowrance is releasing their new Elite-7 HDI units . The units now have dual imaging, which means you get sonar and downscan, where as the Elite-5 and 4 you would have to choose either downscan only or sonar only. Here is the video on Lowrance's website.



The MSRP for the Elite-7 HDI is $699, for Elite-7 Broadband (chart and sonar only, no downscan) is $599, and for the Elite-7x HDI (no chart, sonar and downscan only) is $549.

For more information on the new Elite-7 HDI, go to Lowrance's website at www.lowrance.com .


----------



## RangerZ21 (Nov 27, 2012)

Chase Simmemon said:


> Today, Lowrance is releasing their new Elite-7 HDI units . The units now have dual imaging, which means you get sonar and downscan, where as the Elite-5 and 4 you would have to choose either downscan only or sonar only. Here is the video on Lowrance's website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the bigger screens are nice 8,10's,,, BUT the HDS7 does me just fine.. Curious though, what is the different with 7   the Elite and the HDS7?  my HDS7 does down scan, side scan and sonar and mapping ??  so what does the elite do that the HDS7 doesnt?


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Nov 27, 2012)

The main difference between the two is that the HDS's can do side scan, where as the Elite's can only do downscan. The HDS's can also do a lot more than the Elite's. The average fisherman would probably never use some of the features that the HDS's can do, such as radar, autopilot, sonichub, engine diagnostics, etc. But there are a lot of fisherman and pleasure boaters out there that do use them. So if you never plan on using anything other than the chart, sonar, and downscan and not adding anything extra on, they are very similar, except for price. The HDS 7 Gen2 with LSS2 is around $1500, the HDS 7 Gen2 Touch with SS transducer is around $1800, and the Elite-7 HDI is around $699. So if you just want a chart, sonar, and downscan (no sidescan) unit, the Elite-7 is the way to go. If you want something that can do sidescan and other things, than you would have to go to a HDS model. Hope this helps.


----------



## RangerZ21 (Nov 27, 2012)

That clears it up Chase... thanks.  sounds like a great unit, for the money for sure, i bet this takes off great for Lowrance.  It is a perfect sized unit in my opinion.


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks Scott, and you're right, this is the perfect sized unit for someone who doesn't want all the bells and whistles of the larger units, but would still like to have chart, sonar, and downscan capabilites all in one unit at a reasonable price .


----------



## FishEd927 (Nov 27, 2012)

Can you network two units together?


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes, you can network and share waypoints with other Elite-7's and all the HDS models (Gen 1, 2, and Touch) via a NMEA 2000 connection.


----------



## angler557 (Nov 27, 2012)

I already have a waiting list started.... LOL

One other note..this new Elite has built-in Digital Broadband sounder so sonar imaging will be very clean and detailed.

Gonna be a hot seller.


----------



## RIGSBN8R (Nov 27, 2012)

This is the perfect size IMO.  I have a 17' center console and this would really bridge the gap between the screen size I want and the technology I need.  Very cool.  And the price is reasonable!


----------



## Todd Driscoll (Nov 27, 2012)

I've had this unit on the water for 3 days and was very impressed with overall performance.  Target separation and clarity with both 2D sonar and downscan was great.  At its price point, the Elite 7 HDI will be a very popular unit.


----------



## Tarpfisher (Nov 27, 2012)

sweet...looks like i know what i want for christmas.  Anyone know if their shipping these yet?  Where would be the best place to pick one up?


----------



## FishEd927 (Nov 27, 2012)

I would love to see one of these in action.  I just might have to swap out my humminbird.


----------



## c-rig king (Nov 28, 2012)

Just wondering if the transducer can be mounted and would work correctly on a trolling motor?


----------



## angler557 (Nov 28, 2012)

Tarpfisher said:


> sweet...looks like i know what i want for christmas.  Anyone know if their shipping these yet?  Where would be the best place to pick one up?


Looks like they will be arriving around the first or second week in February. 

Brian


----------



## Pauley (Nov 28, 2012)

Technology can be a frustrating thing.  When I bought my Elite-5 DSI and Elite-5 at the beginning of the year, I remember thinking how nice it would be to be able to network them and how much I wish the DSI had 2D sonar as well.  On top of that a 7" screen!  Oh well, not like this is anything new when it comes to any kind of technology.  An upgrade might be in my near future...


----------



## fishingguy61 (Nov 28, 2012)

Still seems like Humminbird has the overall edge on features/price. Wish there was a quality 3rd competitor to jump into the mix and blow both of them away with something better and cheaper. It's ridiculous to have to pay 2-3 grand for a top sonar unit.


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Nov 28, 2012)

c-rig king said:


> Just wondering if the transducer can be mounted and would work correctly on a trolling motor?



Yes, it can be mounted and work correctly on a trolling motor. I was also told today that the transducers will work with the new HDS touch units. Since the touch units have the structure scan built in, they can run these transducers (the transducers have both the 2d sonar and DI crystals in the same transducer.) So if you have a touch unit on the front of the boat, you can replace your regular sonar transducer with one of these and have 2d and DI with only one transducer mounted on the trolling motor .


----------



## ehilburn11 (Nov 28, 2012)

Is the gps on the Elite7 Hdi just as good as the gps on the HDS units?


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Nov 29, 2012)

Chase Simmemon said:


> Yes, it can be mounted and work correctly on a trolling motor. I was also told today that the transducers will work with the new HDS touch units. Since the touch units have the structure scan built in, they can run these transducers (the transducers have both the 2d sonar and DI crystals in the same transducer.) So if you have a touch unit on the front of the boat, you can replace your regular sonar transducer with one of these and have 2d and DI with only one transducer mounted on the trolling motor .



why would you not want side imaging up front?  simply to have a smaller transducer?


----------



## angler557 (Nov 29, 2012)

Chase Simmemon said:


> Yes, it can be mounted and work correctly on a trolling motor. I was also told today that the transducers will work with the new HDS touch units. Since the touch units have the structure scan built in, they can run these transducers (the transducers have both the 2d sonar and DI crystals in the same transducer.) So if you have a touch unit on the front of the boat, you can replace your regular sonar transducer with one of these and have 2d and DI with only one transducer mounted on the trolling motor .



This is a VERY big deal. For those that have the HDS Touch and were considering adding the LSS2 and 2D puck transducer to their trolling motor, this will be a much better alternative.

The side scan would be nice but most will find the down scan to be more useful on the trolling motor. That's the general opinion from customers I've spoken to.

Brian


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Nov 29, 2012)

You can still have side scan on the trolling motor. If you have a touch unit all you have to do is get another SS transducer since the touch units have the structure scan built in and you no longer have to buy the LSS black box. If you have a non-touch unit you have to have a seperate LSS box for the front and one for the back. 

The SS transducer doesn't have the regular 2d sonar crystals. So to have 2d sonar, you would have to have both transducers mounted on your trolling motor. I personally don't think side scan would be as beneficial as di on the trolling motor because you have to be going at least 1-2 mph to get a somewhat clear picture with side scan. To get a really clear picture you have to be going faster then that. But with di, you really don't have to be moving that fast to get a clear picture. I don't know how well di would work as far as verticle fishing goes (dsing, spooning, etc), but I would think it would work very well when you're searching for the fish with the trolling motor at slow speeds since down imaging has a lot better target seperation than 2d sonar. 

Also, with side scan on the trolling motor, you have to keep the trolling motor pretty stationary and going in a straight line. If you turn the trolling motor, it will distort the image, unless you turn the trolling motor very slowly.


----------



## Chase Simmemon (Nov 29, 2012)

ehilburn11 said:


> Is the gps on the Elite7 Hdi just as good as the gps on the HDS units?



On the spec sheets, it's showing that they both have internal, high-sensitivity antennas. So I assume that they both have the same internal gps, but I'm not 100% sure. But to answer you question, yes, in my opinion the gps in the Elite-7 is just as good as the HDS units. 

You can also run the LGC-4000 high speed external antenna on the Elite-7 and the HDS's and get a refresh rate 5X faster than the internal antennas. The stock internal antennas updates 1X a second, and the high speed antenna updates 5X a second.


----------



## fburris (Nov 29, 2012)

TW says they are expected to have them mid December...


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Nov 30, 2012)

if the lakemaster chip would just work on the lowrance units, i'd make the switch


----------



## Troutman3000 (Feb 26, 2013)

Anyone purchased this and have some screenshots?  Its time for me to upgrade and this unit seems perfect for me.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Feb 26, 2013)

I ain't got one but i will pretty soon. Does anyone know if BPS has them in stock and if anyone else has them cheaper ?


----------



## pbmang (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm sure BBG Marine (www.bbgmarine.com) will be able to beat the price.  Brian has always treated me fairly and had great prices.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks i will call


----------



## Nuttin Better (Feb 26, 2013)

I got mine. Picked it up at BPS in Myrtle Beach this past weekend.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Feb 26, 2013)

Let us know when you get it mounted!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ordered mine from Brian at BBG Marine and got a way better deal than Bass Pro.  Cant wait to install that bad boy.


----------

